

Firefox Keeps Nipping at Microsoft - aitoehigie
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/08_25/b4089000846750.htm

======
tom
Firefox has Firebug. It is such a timesaver for me, I want to hug the
developers on a daily basis (well, maybe just shake their hands). But for most
of my actual browsing, Safari it is. It just _feels_ faster on my machine...

~~~
jpeterson
Much of firebug's functionality is also available in the Safari developer
console. Especially in the newest WebKit releases.

~~~
tom
Agreed. If you don't mind having another window open, Safari's developer menu
is pretty powerful.

~~~
jpeterson
Safari's console can also be docked at the bottom of the current browser tab
as with firebug. There's no need to have another window open.

------
LogicHoleFlaw
Firebug + NoScript + Nuke Anything + Web Developer + Tree Style Tab +
AwesomeBar is a killer set of features to me. I don't see myself going to
anything else in the near future.

~~~
AndyKelley
Why NoScript? That one seems like it would constantly be getting in the way
and interfering with seamless browsing.

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
Mostly because of my paranoia. I've seen too many friends lose sensitive data
to XSS attacks and the like. Flash vulnerabilities too.

------
axod
Any stats on browser usage for Hacker News? I'd expect firefox to be maybe
80%+ here?

~~~
aitoehigie
maybe, it may be even higher than that figure. Even non-techies now use
firefox.

~~~
axod
Sure, although Safari seems a good choice, and what with the iPhone and
abundance of macbooks I'd expect Safari to be used quite a bit here.

~~~
aitoehigie
yes, that may be true, but firefox is quite huge now, especially firefox 3.0

~~~
Hoff
I thought a central Mozilla goal for Firefox 3 was less hugeness.

Oh, wait, nevermind.

